# Happy Birthday Vern And Camping Newie



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

*Happy Birthday to the man we all love.* 
*Happy Birthday Vern* 























*And also a Happy Birthday to Camping Newie* 























Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, vern38 and Camping Newbie!*








Have a great day today!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HIP HIP HOORAY
IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday to both of you....

I hope you have a great day!!!

Gary


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

vern38 and Camping Newbie








You Both have a Great Day

Willie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Vern? Vern who?









Knowwudimeanvern?

Happy Birthday to both of you guys.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Vern and Camping Newbie









Have a very special day,
Dawn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday you two!!!

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Who Me?







Just having my 10th birthday for the 5th time.









Vern


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry I'm a little late but

Happy Birthday Vern
Hope you had a great day

Happy Birthday to Camping Newbie
Hope you also had a great day

Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Happiest of days to both of you!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday
















Enjoy your day
















Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)




----------

